# Sprint cell phone coverage?



## JerryC (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone have recent experience with Sprint cell phone coverage? I switched from AT&T to Verizon years ago for better coverage. I'm happy with them, but I think I can get better plans and better phones with Sprint. Since the Sprint network is always improving, I just want to make sure it would work in Kennesaw where I live and in Meriwether where I hunt. Opinions? -JerryC


----------



## marknga (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been with Sprint for 6+ years now and the coverage is better than it used to be. According to my teenage daughters Verizon has better coverage. I'm happy with it though, don't travel much either.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everyone (folks like Clark Howard) is saying the cell phone market is going to bottom out after the first of the year and most major carriers will be switching to flat rate plans. Those minute plans will disappear.

I'm not sure IF that is true or not, however, I was on the phone with my carrier Verizon the other night and the CS rep did acknowledge some changes were coming......... wouldn't say what.

There is a company called Straight Talk that has a No Contract flat rate plan now that uses Verizon's networks. $45 per month UNLIMITED everything.

They don't give away phones, so you'll have to buy your own, but those are cheap enough too.

If you aren't under contract now with Verizon (or who ever you have) they can "port" that same number and nothing changes but where you send the payment.

There's a couple of threads about Straight Talk in the Campfire forum.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everyone (folks like Clark Howard) is saying the cell phone market is going to bottom out after the first of the year and most major carriers will be switching to flat rate plans. Those minute plans will disappear.

I'm not sure IF that is true or not, however, I was on the phone with my carrier Verizon the other night and the CS rep did acknowledge some changes were coming......... wouldn't say what.

There is a company called Straight Talk that has a No Contract flat rate plan now that uses Verizon's networks. $45 per month UNLIMITED everything.

They don't give away phones, so you'll have to buy your own, but those are cheap enough too.

If you aren't under contract now with Verizon (or who ever you have) they can "port" that same number and nothing changes but where you send the payment.

There's a couple of threads about Straight Talk in the Campfire forum.


----------



## MIG (Oct 28, 2009)

If you don't travel far from Interstate or the larger cities, Sprint is just fine... which is why when my contract expires in a few months I will be leaving for Verizon.  Hope this helps.


----------



## amberly133 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you leave verizon you will return shortly, and probably be willing to pay the early termination fee to sprint to make it back quicker.IMO and own experience!!!!


----------



## Mackey (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had Sprint since it was Nextel. I traveled to South Carolina with the Air Force. I very rarely use the phone because I have DC. On that lonely stretch of backroad between Pelion and North there was only one spot that I had NO coverage at all. It lasted for about two minutes then back up again. That was phone and DC both. I'll stay with Sprint until they make me mad then it'll be over because I don't have a need for a phone. I didn't know any severe changes were on the way so I will keep my eyes open now.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got a sprint phone for work.

Personal phone used to be T-mobile, then I switched to AT&T.

Sprint is better than T-mobile and ATT combined.  Not sure about verizon.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 29, 2009)

Something else to consider........ ALL carriers for the most part have the Interstate and major Hwy's covered, so you'll have no trouble along travel corridors. It's when you get away from the Hwy's that problems begin.

For a real comparison, get out in the backwoods 100 miles from no where to speak and try talking.

And you can find tower locations in the areas you're in with this site. Enter the city and state, then click on the red teardrops for carrier identification.

http://www.cellreception.com/towers/


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 29, 2009)

my sprint has free roaming so I can use who evers towers. Mine has good coverage in these mtns


----------



## JerryC (Oct 29, 2009)

All good info, thanks guys. Doc, cool link, that is very helpful. -JerryC


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 30, 2009)

I hunt in Upson, Meriwether, and go to church in Pike, and can say in certain terms Sprint is horrible!  No coverage at all. I work in Atlanta and my sprint service would actually roam in some areas inside the perimeter.  IMO Verizon is the ONLY answer.  Did I mention Sprint has terrible service???


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 30, 2009)

if you have sprint ... tape a rock to it and throw it off a bridge on the way to the verizon store!!!!


----------



## Mackey (Oct 30, 2009)

Well Shiny I would BUT, all I use is the two way and it works great so far (about 5 yrs now).


----------



## ret3006 (Oct 30, 2009)

Was with sprint, had a bad experience with them. Left them for Nextel, then they bought Nextel. Left them a second time for Verison. Never been happier. Hopeful they wont buy Verizon.


----------



## wmf196242 (Nov 17, 2009)

sprint wont work in meriwether county ,your sol below moreland ga.


----------



## firebiker (Nov 19, 2009)

shiny 308 said:


> if you have sprint ... tape a rock to it and throw it off a bridge on the way to the verizon store!!!!



  what he said.
I had sprint , you would be better off with a tin can and a string.
I payed the fee and left early not only to get way better coverage but also a cheaper bill and great customer service.
And not only does my cell phone work great at home but it has great coverage in the Mountains where some don't  and it works at my hunting club in Tailaferro co.


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 21, 2009)

I travel all over the USA with work and sprint works great everywhere I go...I have the roaming included in my plan and if sprint is not available it automatically roams(uses any tower available). I think the roaming fee is only $5/month. I get service in all areas I hunt from Georgia to Illinois. I do not like sprint customer service, but there coverage(with roaming) is unbeatable in my opinion.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 21, 2009)

amberly133 said:


> If you leave verizon you will return shortly, and probably be willing to pay the early termination fee to sprint to make it back quicker.IMO and own experience!!!!



10-4.....


----------



## JW2 (Nov 21, 2009)

HATE it!!!! I got a year left and will be switching to Verizon.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Cell Coverage*

I work for At&t and I have a Cingular (now at&t) cell phone because I believe in supporting the folks that supports me. BUT I have land in Warren county and you can not get service with the at&t phone.
I finally purchased an Alltel (since bought by Verizon) to use down there and after purchasing have discoverd that the farther you get off the interstates and main highways its better to have Alltel. 
However, services and gadgets and phones I think at&t surpasses all the others.
DB


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Only one Phone has decent signal in eastlake Sinclair. It is Verizon, I have to drive to Milledgeville to use my T-Moble piece of junk. I would stay Verizon. JMO


----------



## Wheels (Dec 9, 2009)

I switched from Cengular years ago to Version. Works everywhere I go--hunting,fishing,traveling on vacation and no extra charges on internetwork calling. Don't have problems with DROPPED calls.


----------



## Gymmy (Dec 9, 2009)

Verizon is also the most expensive provider which makes Straight Talk something worth looking into.  I've had it with those contracts anyway.


----------

